

The Interface Hall of Shame - raganwald
http://homepage.mac.com/bradster/iarchitect/shame.htm

======
compay
This is an oldie but goodie. I think I first bookmarked that one 5 or 6 years
ago, and some of those screenshots still make me laugh out loud.

